# Roth Industries "Windbreak"



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

I was at a friend's house yesterday and he showed me a portable flipover that someone gave him. It is very light weight, that's the point that got my attention. It has a flat plastic floor, a bench type seat, and flips up but not all the way over. The flip up is the basic heavy duty nylon with aluminum tubing framework. The vertical side can be left open or rolled down and zipped (it has a window). It is basically a one man unit but two can sit side by side if each fishes only one rod. There is a sewn on label at the top of the vertical side that says "Windbreak" and and indicates that it was manufactured by Roth Industries in Edwardsburg Michigan.
I Googled it but nothing came back. I haven't been able to find out anything about the thing, but I want one!!!!!!!! Anyone have any info about this shelter? Where to get one, are they still in business? If anybody has one they no longer use and would like to sell, let me know and maybe we can work something out. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, 
Butch Thompson


----------



## TA Bunker (Jan 29, 2004)

I googled it and came up with something on a patent page. It seems they are definitely out of business. They had a few ads in old In-fisherman mags for their shanties. Your only luck would be to find anyone with a used one. My first call would be to Lunkers in Edwardsburg and see if anyone who works their has one or knows someone who has one laying around. Good luck


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Send a PM to STEELHEAD on the site. He has one if I'm not mistaken and I think is trying to unload it.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks guys. By the way, I got the name wrong. It's Windblock not Windbreak.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I have one,pretty slick.Sets up in 10 seconds but it has a canvas cover not nylon.I think they did go out of business though.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I've been looking for one of those for years. If I recall correctly they were available in two models. The Windblock and the Solo Windblock. The Windblock had a seat, and the Solo didn't. Both were blue canvas. I thought they were made in Muskegon by WM Products??? I'll see if I can find a ad in an old magazine. Nice shanties!


----------



## phisherphil (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Butch,
I used to have one of those, but upgraded to Fish Trap a couple years back. The latest versions of the Windblock had a real nice setup with a little more room around the front zippered door, but they needed bigger bottom flaps to keep wind and blowing snow out of the inside. It does fold real flat and is fairly lightweight with black canvas type material that works fine to keep inside dark for sight fishing.
There is a small shop near home that used to sell them, I'll run up there tomorrow and check if they still have any for sale.

L8R,
Phil


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

This address was on the info that came with mine.Sorry no phone #.

Roth Enterprises
P.O. Box 621
Edwardsburg,Mi
49112


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks again guys. I'm still looking.


----------

